# Good grades but absolutely no social life = doesn't mean anything?



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I think the fact that I focus entirely on my grades only at school shows that I have absolutely no social life AT ALL. I think have good grades (As and a couple Bs) but universities like students who are well rounded so does excelling in academics ONLY mean nothing? I've even heard a couple people say that grades don't mean anything in school.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Grades gets you scholarships and lets you apply to grad school. Other than that, yes grades are useless if you have no work experience or connections.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh boo hoo, what a horrible life you must have. It’s not like anyone else would ever want to have good grades. It’s not like anxiety can rob many people of that. It’s not like you can’t have everything in life. Seriously man, focus on the nice thing that you have. Good grades can get you just as far in life. I have nothing, no academic or social achievements. I’m doomed to a life of misery. You’re not. Be happy for that at least.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Future employers or grad schools aren't going to reject you for not having a social life. However, it's very important to make sure you incorporate volunteering, public outreach projects and internships into your academic career. As long as you are happy just focusing on your grades...I don't see anything wrong with that. I was like that in my undergrad and I got into a top graduate school. But I decided that worrying about grades all the time was making me miserable. I'm trying to work on balance in my life.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

At least you get good grades lol. I still have no social life and usually average C's in all my classes so take what you can get.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> I think the fact that I focus entirely on my grades only at school shows that I have absolutely no social life AT ALL. I think have good grades (As and a couple Bs) but universities like students who are well rounded so does excelling in academics ONLY mean nothing? I've even heard a couple people say that grades don't mean anything in school.


Are you in high school or college? If it's high school, I was in a pretty similar situation. Didn't do much outside of class, but got good grades.

The grades will be enough for lots of schools, but lots of higher-ranked universities would want leadership roles and extracurricular activities and all that. You can try and find things you can do on your own that show interest in your field (start a website, an online business, something like that) and it might help. That's what I did, and I guess it might have helped a little bit, but there's really no way to get past the lack of activities and leadership positions.

Grades do matter, though (as far as getting into a university goes).


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have nether haven't seen my friends since 07 when I left high school so I have not even got a high school certificate been to night school dropped out of due to I lost my job at the time and did not care about anything and cant go back because I did not pay the bill now I work a crap job earning under half of the average wage so keep the grades high and work on friends maybe when you get to college you will find some friends


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

Join a fraterinity or honor society, they'll push you to get involved in things. Also don't complain about good grades, get rid of that YOLO mentality. You can always have a social life when you have a real job and free time.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know how it works in America. In australia grades meant everything in high school in order to get into uni. I myself got straight A's and got an op of 5, thus was pretty much able to do almost any degree. But in America i believe you guys need to get scholarships. in which case then yes, for scholarships they generally like to see leaders, well rounded students who do a lot of other extra curricular stuff.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

If there was a star option on this thread, I would star this


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it's different in the States (as I'm from Canada), but grades were the only thing we were evaluated on when applying for post-secondary schools. Depending on where you apply, I'll assume they'll be looking at your extracurriculars, volunteering, and work experience as well. Being well rounded is important, whether you're applying for college or looking for work. It shows you can manage and balance your time outside of classes, whether finding fun things to do such as sports or doing something related to your field of study.

I think good grades can open the doors to a lot of opportunities. Scholarships were mentioned... but it also shows your study habits and work ethic. Not everyone gets a 3.6+ GPA. It shows you dedicated time to study and understand class material, and you're able to comprehend concepts on a deeper level. You can get into honours programs or other organizations that'll open doors to different opportunities. More networking opportunities, chances to contribute to conferences, more references, things to participate in...

So with grades, I'll say that they can matter and can give you an edge when looking for things to apply for. I know I had a competitive edge because of my grades, and it opened the doors to a lot of things for me because I used it to my advantage. Just don't let grades be the only thing that defines you.


----------

